# Dotham AL to Tampa, FL! ASAP, any day



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Need to bring a GORGEOUS Sable GSD, neutered male from Dotham to Tampa. I can go as far as Ocala if needed, but would greatly appreciate help with the rest. Can anyone help, anyone in the panhandle??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

When do you need to do the transport?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Any day someone can help  He was neutered today, so he's ready to come down here.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Here he is!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wont be able to drive all the way to Dothan but if you have someone lined up for part of it, I can drive part way over. I know the panhandle is a long drive at least 6 hours to pensacola. And then I can drive him down to Ocala.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

if it happens soon, like tomorrow or wednesday, I think the woman could meet you in Pensacola. I'll ask!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

BTW you rule!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

There is a chance he can get a ride all the way this weekend, wouldnt that be great


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That would be wonderful. Less stops and stress with new people.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Gracie's Mom was in the panhandle. I don't know if she's around much. Also, I can't do so right now because I'm running out the door, but contact MotherHen. She knows people in FL that may be able to help. Do you have her email address ACC? If you do, please let me know if you've contacted her. I won't be able to check back until 3:00 pm.

Thankfully, I found what I needed. I contacted MotherHen. I'm not sure if she knows anyone who can help, but at least she will be aware...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Acc*

ACC

IF this GSD is in a shelter I don't know that they'd keep him safe until this weekend. 

Kimm is right, MotherHen knows people in AL, GA, and FL.

I have MotherHen's email addy and some of her friends I can send to you.

Jenna: Email me and I'll email you.

Karen
[email protected]


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes he is in a kill shelter but they won't kill him- they neutered him yesterday!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

As of now he is riding down with a transport!!!! WOOHOO!


----------

